# Lip Sync and ABC



## jkinghome (Mar 16, 2006)

With two nights of Grey's Anatomy on ABC, I noticed that the lip sync was out on my 622 both nights, just for that show - but no other station.

It would start off ok and then I would see green blocks/pixels, and from there the lip sync would be off - that is both live and delayed viewing.

If I rewind to a point before the green artifacts, the lip sync is ok and then after the lip sync would be off.

I seem to only get lip sync problems on ABC. Very odd.


----------



## Jeff P (May 10, 2006)

I have a consistant lip sync problem with my local ABC affiliate. I'm running OTA HD through a stand-alone Samsung box, and it's the only channel I have a lip sync problem with.

I've ordered the 622 and am set to have it installed in early June. I'll be running my locals OTA through the 622, so I'm VERY curious to see if the prolem remains.

I'm thinking it's just compatability issue between the Samsung box and the signal my local affiliate is sending out, but we'll see...


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Interesting. I tend to have consistent lip sync issues with my ABC affiliate OTA as well. Since this is affecting affiliates in So Cal, Tulsa, and Seattle, starting to wonder if there is an issue with ABC source material.


----------



## lifterguy (Dec 22, 2003)

When I first got an HD TV with a built in digital tuner about 2-and-a-half years ago, my local ABC station was constantly out of sync on network programing. I sent an e-mail to the engineering dept at the station, and they responded that they were aware of the problem and were working on a fix. It went several months, but they did finally fix it. 
I have occassionally had audio sync problems on the 622 (various channels) - but they have been few, and usually a reboot fixes it.


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

ABC HD Local here in Albuquerque claims ABC issues as well as small problem of their own. Certainly during Grey's Monday I lost a good few minutes to the green wierdness. Most synching issues seem better, but still have a center channel drop out on that station as well.


----------



## Jeff P (May 10, 2006)

> Interesting. I tend to have consistent lip sync issues with my ABC affiliate OTA as well. Since this is affecting affiliates in So Cal, Tulsa, and Seattle, starting to wonder if there is an issue with ABC source material.


Interesting. What's odd is that I've talked to others here in Tulsa running ABC OTA and they *don't* have a lip sync problem. 

I've just figured that it's some kind of crazy compatability problem with the local ABC feed, my HD box, and/or my receiver (Pioneer VSX-1015 TX).

I'm really curious if the problem will remain once I'm running ABC through the 622... (June can't get here soon enough!)


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

Samsung DLP here and I have lip synch issues with Desperate Housewives each week here in New Mexico -- it's sporadic throughout the program but there is no accompanying video issue. I never pay attention to networks but I think this is an ABC program.


----------



## Allin4greeN (Aug 2, 2005)

You can add an ABC HD LiL on the east coast (Philly) to a list of problematic audio sync locales (Grey's Anatomy). I haven't noticed too many problems with the OTA material but, man is the LiL ugly some nights... green weirdness (pixelation), audio sync...


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Allin4greeN said:


> You can add an ABC HD LiL on the east coast (Philly) to a list of problematic audio sync locales (Grey's Anatomy). I haven't noticed too many problems with the OTA material but, man is the LiL ugly some nights... green weirdness (pixelation), audio sync...


Since Portland,Or went live with HD locals I also have had the ABC sync problem. Only on Dish HD ABC local, OTA and SD are fine. Lost isn't the same and since the rain has returned I get lock ups if I use OTA broadcasts.


----------



## conner65 (Jan 26, 2004)

Desperate Housewives started out bad last night w/ a lip sync problem. It drives my wife crazy. I also have weird green pixelating that happens a few times on ABC on every show I DVR in MPEG4.


----------



## jkinghome (Mar 16, 2006)

I recommend that everyone that is having lip sync issues and the green distortion send a polite e-mail to [email protected]

I sent one last Friday (haven't heard anything yet)


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

jkinghome said:


> I recommend that everyone that is having lip sync issues and the green distortion send a polite e-mail to [email protected]
> 
> I sent one last Friday (haven't heard anything yet)


Neither have I.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Keep sending the emails untill you get a response. Every day would be nice.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Here is my letter to echostar:

I have been a dish customer since the mid 90s and have enjoyed the excellent service over these years. Since I have bought my new VIP622 my household is getting very discouraged in watching any event on the new system. The latest symptom is breakup of signal and delays in audio on the local HD channels. My wife keeps asking me " Why did we get this new system? Can't we switch to cable?" At this point I am seriously considering a switch and because this system "IS NOT WORKING!!" I feel my 18 month commitment is not a valid contract. Please reply to me on any actions that are being taken to resolve these continuing problems with the VIP622.

HDMI failures, I have returned one unit for this problem and am afraid to unplug my system in fear that it will not work at power up. 
Constant reboots when signal reception falls below 80%. ( I would expect an error messages but not complete reboots) 
Audio delays or lip sync problems especially on ABC local HD channels 
Intermittent Signal loss on many HD channels (non OTA), ( tech who installed dish said they are pointed to optimum positions and cannot be improved) 
Intermittent Video shutters on all channels and playback. ( this is infrequent but still happens)
At this point I have to buy another SD DVR receiver just so my wife can feel confident that she won't miss her shows. I am holding off on this purchase until I feel that echostar is working on these 622 issues. I hate to invest more into my system if I can get better service from my local cable company.


----------



## jkinghome (Mar 16, 2006)

I am hoping that tonight's finale of "Lost" does not have lip sync issues. It's a 2 hour show and my wife will freak if the lip sync is out... again!


----------



## Jeff P (May 10, 2006)

Can anyone figure why this problem seems to be more persistant with ABC?

While there have certainly seemed to be various problems with the 622, I would think that ABC shares at least some of the blame, given that the lip sync problem seems to be most prevelant/pronounced on their stations.

I don't even have my 622 yet -- I'm running OTA through a stand-alone Samsung box, and I've got lip sync problems with my ABC affiliate, with no problems on any other channel...


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Here is the response I just recieved. Was amazed, same day!!

Dear Mr. xxxxx,

Thank you for expressing your concerns and interest in DISH Network. Customer input is an important tool in our efforts to continuously improve the quality of the DISH Network service.

We would like to confirm your location. We do have some lip sync issues on the ABC locals in your area that we have been working on. You might want to see if it has cleared. If not, then we need to know which city you are located in, so we can identify which ABC belongs to you.

At DISH Network we appreciate the time customers take to email their audio/video quality concerns. Thank you for your patience, information, and for being a valued customer.

EchoStar Satellite LLC

Quality Assurance Department

[email protected]


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I would use the OTA ABC station first because you are less likely to have these lip sync issues on OTA than on the problem ridden ABC digital station on satellite.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

lujan said:


> I would use the OTA ABC station first because you are less likely to have these lip sync issues on OTA than on the problem ridden ABC digital station on satellite.


I cannot rely on my ABC OTA when it is raining here in Portland. NBC is strong all the time. I did get another response from dish and they think they have fixed it. I will check tonight. 
They have also asigned a tech to look into my other problems with channel breakup on other HD locals.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

jkinghome said:


> I am hoping that tonight's finale of "Lost" does not have lip sync issues. It's a 2 hour show and my wife will freak if the lip sync is out... again!


I ended up recording in SD just to be sure, and was glad I did because it was out of sync. Here is the note I recieved from dish today.

Our engineers have been working on the lip sync issue on your local ABC station. Hopefully, by the time you get this, the issue will have cleared.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

chrisjs said:


> I ended up recording in SD just to be sure, and was glad I did because it was out of sync. Here is the note I recieved from dish today.
> 
> Our engineers have been working on the lip sync issue on your local ABC station. Hopefully, by the time you get this, the issue will have cleared.


Either E* is actually working the problem or they just decided to send out these emails to all the people that complained to dishquality.com. I received a very similar letter about ABC being fixed and NBC still being worked on. Do you think these problems were nationwide?


----------



## jkinghome (Mar 16, 2006)

I got the following e-mail from dish:



> Thank you for expressing your concerns and interest in DISH Network. Customer input is an important tool in our efforts to continuously improve the quality of the DISH Network service.
> 
> We have received word from our engineers that this is close to being resolved. If you should still see this issue after one week, would you notify us again.
> 
> At DISH Network we appreciate the time customers take to email their audio/video quality concerns. Thank you for your patience, information, and for being a valued customer.


I haven't experienced any lip synch issues recently on ABC - hopefully it is fixed.


----------



## Robert W (May 12, 2006)

Last night ABC sync was the worst it has ever been for me. Awful.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

jkinghome said:


> I got the following e-mail from dish:
> 
> I haven't experienced any lip synch issues recently on ABC - hopefully it is fixed.


See, this is what I mean: my email back from them states the exact same thing (see below):
Dear Mr. XXXXXXXX,

Thank you for expressing your concerns and interest in DISH Network.
Customer input is an important tool in our efforts to continuously
improve the quality of the DISH Network service.

We have word from our engineering team that they believe they have
identified the problem. They are currently working on a resolution in
which may take some time to implement, so we thank you for your
patience. If you do not notice any changes after a few weeks could you
notify us again?

At DISH Network we appreciate the time customers take to email their
audio/video quality concerns. Thank you for your patience, information,
and for being a valued customer.

EchoStar Satellite LLC
Quality Assurance Department
[email protected]


----------



## omszz (May 29, 2006)

Just wanted to add I've also experienced significant audio sync issues on ABC HD in Seattle, doesn't matter if its OTA or Locals on Dish. It really does suck because prior to a few weeks ago, I wasn't seeing any issues.


----------



## SM Dowling (Jul 26, 2007)

I live in Clear Lake City (southeast Houston, TX) and since i got the ViP622 HD DVR, I have had nothing but problems. The pixelating recurs often. I began having sound drops. Then i started getting "Check Switch" error. We have had about 8 technicians out and every cable and connector has been changed out by them. I just had one leave my house and after installing a new receiver i had a quick pixelate and short sound drop before he could even get to his truck. I have been a Dish customer for about 10 years and don't really want to switch, but am on my last raw nerve over this and ready to switch to cable. I really don't think they know what it is or have faith they can fix it. Anyone out there have similar problems that got fixed????????????? How?????////

Frustrated in Texas
SM Dowling


----------

